# Vikes/Redskins Game



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This game on Dec. 23 has been moved by NBC to the Sunday night game of the week.The Tampa Bay/San Fransisco game scheduled for that time has been changed to 3:15.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> This game on Dec. 23 has been moved by NBC to the Sunday night game of the week


Tell me about it...We have tickets to the game and now we'll have to leave at half time to catch the flight back home...I hate John Madden. :******:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We are having our family Christmas that day,......now I can watch the whole game and not hust peeks at it to keep the women happy. :jammin:


----------

